# Chisora loses British boxing license



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

> CARDIFF, Wales (AP)—Heavyweight fighter Dereck Chisora lost his British boxing license on Wednesday for brawling with former WBA champion David Haye at a news conference in Germany following his failed WBC title challenge against Vitali Klitschko.
> 
> Chisora faced the British Boxing Board of Control in Cardiff to explain why he fought with Haye after losing on points to Klitschko on Feb. 18 in Munich. He also slapped Klitschko at the weigh-in and spat water at his opponent’s brother, Wladimir, before the fight.
> 
> ...


.

http://sports.yahoo.com/box/news;_ylt=AiaE7VUrb1T3Ml88lEsfRoiUxLYF?slug=ap-chisora-licencewithdrawn


----------

